# Where can i find some some good furry webcomics?



## Pryo-Wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been looking for some good webcomics to read but they suck.  

what website would you recommend???


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

Pryo-Wolf said:


> what website would you recommend???



Google?


----------



## Bacu (Jul 16, 2009)

The Internet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Google?





Bacu said:


> The Internet.



Both of the above, you has internet, you has search engines, makes use of them?


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2009)

Should I be nice and give away the supersecret porno spot.  Nah. Get fucked OP, why don't you try looking in the COMICS section of the forum.  Or are you just illiterate?


----------



## Bacu (Jul 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Or are you just illiterate?


OP's post supports that thesis. Notice poor structure, multiple punctuation and lowercase "I".


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 16, 2009)

http://belfrycomics.net/view/all

here. if the "genre filter" is closed, open it and click "furry". hope this helps.


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2009)

Bacu said:


> OP's post supports that thesis. Notice poor structure, multiple punctuation and lowercase "I".


Clearly he has no concept of self, his ego and consciousness are simple constructs, no better than that of a basic life form. Recommended for termination immediately.  We must cull the weak to save the strong.


----------



## Pryo-Wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the webcomic Concession. its funny and romantic


----------



## Sandy_Brushtail (Jul 17, 2009)

http://muushi.net/home/v/Furry+Comics/

There are more proper furry comics rather than webcomics, but there are a few I think you'd like.

Be warned though, some of them are quite raunchy, if you know what I mean...


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, google works for me pretty well. If you want to risk it (virus riddled), lu.scio.us. Google it. You've been warned.


----------



## cpam (Jul 18, 2009)

Pryo-Wolf said:


> I've been looking for some good webcomics to read but they suck.
> 
> what website would you recommend???



Be specific.

What, in your opinion, sucks, and what are you interesting in reading in a webcomic?

That would make it easier to make a recommendation.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 23, 2009)

ive read stuff from lucious... just make sure your viris scanner is strong to delete all the cookies you end up with. oh, and read ONLY if you have firefox w/adblockers

bluecrashkit.com is a funny comic... the artists have dwindled in the osting of it, but ist still al laugh riot. nothing overtly sexual, except the inuendos. its a great read.


----------



## LycaonIV (Jul 24, 2009)

Sandy_Brushtail said:


> http://muushi.net/home/v/Furry+Comics/
> 
> There are more proper furry comics rather than webcomics, but there are a few I think you'd like.
> 
> Be warned though, some of them are quite raunchy, if you know what I mean...



"raunchy" Being a rather BIG understatement..... but I lol'd @ it anyway.


----------



## LycaonIV (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh I just found this >>>>>> http://petitesymphony.com/comic/tail-tales/tailtales-first

Kick-ass quality and it's anime style drawn!! ( which is a plus for me  )


----------



## cpam (Jul 24, 2009)

LycaonIV said:


> Oh I just found this >>>>>> http://petitesymphony.com/comic/tail-tales/tailtales-first
> 
> Kick-ass quality and it's anime style drawn!! ( which is a plus for me  )



Hm.  Interesting.  Anime-style art is generally a minus for me, and is generally the first reason why I'll drop or ignore a strip.


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

A few good ones at http://tinyurl.com/lbjcpd... worth checking out.


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 24, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> A few good ones at http://tinyurl.com/lbjcpd... worth checking out.



The fact that this thread is in the top three when I search causes this to be unintentionally hilarious.

Also my webcomic, that I write, is something I think is a good furry webcomic. >.> Askazi myths. Go read. </Blatant promotion>


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 24, 2009)

must people be rude/ ._>


the way i figure, if he could find them himself he'd not  be asking.


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> The fact that this thread is in the top three when I search causes this to be unintentionally hilarious.
> 
> Also my webcomic, that I write, is something I think is a good furry webcomic. >.> Askazi myths. Go read. </Blatant promotion>



lulz, i just noticed that .  Im also looking for a good webcomic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: may be NSFW!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comicstrips/ctc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (NSFW)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)
http://www.furnation.com/A_D/ (Anthros & Dungeons)
http://devia.carpepiscem.net/ (Devia)
http://www.housepetscomic.com/  (Housepets)
http://www.bottlebrushandslick.com/ ( (Bottlebrush and Slick)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.brawlinthefamily.com (Brawl In The Family)
http://www.housepetscomic.com (Housepets!)
http://www.little-tales.com (Little Tales)
http://weeshcomic.com (Weesh)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)
http://www.liondFur-piledogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-Piled)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness)
http://crimsonflagcomic.com (Crimson Flag)

These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(NSFW)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever) (may be NSFW)
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie)


----------



## Tygrahof (Jul 26, 2009)

Tygrahof here, Try www.scalehaven.com there is one called *Kurama Kitsune* link to free comic. Just a start up but free with more to come!=^^=


----------



## Tygrahof (Jul 26, 2009)

Actually that was www.scalehaven.com/dragonerotica/kurama%20kitsune.html to get to Kurama...


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 26, 2009)

Tygrahof said:


> Actually that was www.scalehaven.com/dragonerotica/kurama%20kitsune.html to get to Kurama...


forbidden 403


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.seraph-inn.com/ Inverloch (sorta a rpg fanasty world webcomic)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 27, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://www.liondFur-piledogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-Piled)


Like I said somewhere else, if anyone wants the archive, drop me a message. 
I also have all the music from the chapter names archived if you want them. <:


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 28, 2009)

The page of messed-up links at *21st Century Fox* covers a lot of territory.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 30, 2009)

Lackadaisy.

Read it, it's pretty good. It's not a fantasy world, and the only real difference I can tell between this and the same events in our world would be that all the characters are cat people instead. Having fantasy characters with a serious(ish) tone makes stories like these more enjoyable to read for me.


----------



## wonderland kitten (Aug 4, 2009)

personally i love two kinds ( 2kinds.com ) its romantic and has a very interesting story


----------



## darkstalker2010 (Aug 5, 2009)

this the one i go to there are some good ones here http://www.muushi.net/home/v/Furry+Comics/


----------



## cpam (Aug 5, 2009)

darkstalker2010 said:


> this the one i go to there are some good ones here (url deleted)



Looks like a pirate site to me.

In fact, I spot a couple of things I helped work on, and I spot of a couple of other things by artists who don't permit their work to be posted online.  So I _not _only recommend not going to this sit, I heartily _discourage _it.  This and all other such sites.


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 11, 2009)

DMFA, dan and mab's furry adventure also includes another arc inside as well and very funny. the whiteboard is a paintball themed furry webcomic which has explosives booms(if that entices you to go look Î£ )


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 11, 2009)

ive fallen in love with Neko the Kitty and Badly Drawn Kitties Neko's super cute (talking cats\... no anthros) and the Kitties are hilarious (theyre the anthros)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 12, 2009)

Teto said:


> Lackadaisy.
> 
> Read it, it's pretty good. It's not a fantasy world, and the only real difference I can tell between this and the same events in our world would be that all the characters are cat people instead. Having fantasy characters with a serious(ish) tone makes stories like these more enjoyable to read for me.



This is the only correct answer in the thread.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> This is the only correct answer in the thread.



O rly? Out of curiousity, who put you in charge of deciding that?


----------



## Virtualfoxdn (May 30, 2011)

http://twokinds.keenspot.com/
http://keidran-2kinds.com/secret
http://www.sabrina-online.com/ 
http://www.luvpeaches.com/
http://petitesymphony.com/
http://www.alphaluna.net/
http://www.ginpu.us/
http://www.missmab.com/
http://www.wizard-alcove.net/
http://laslindas.katbox.net/
http://draconia.katbox.net/
http://cblue.katbox.net/
http://imew.katbox.net/
http://anthronauts.katbox.net/
http://tinaofthesouth.katbox.net/
http://theeye.katbox.net/
http://vreakerz.angrykitten.nl/
http://demoononline.com/
http://www.lackadaisycats.com/
http://www.jaynaylor.com/
http://13seconds.com/
http://tande.comicgenesis.com/
http://techfox.comicgenesis.com/
http://www.drunkduck.com/2s_a_company/index.php
http://www.drunkduck.com/Will_And_Tokyo/
http://www.drunkduck.com/Adam_and_Rantha/
http://70-seas.com/
http://www.achipmunkandalizard.com/index.html
http://www.hirezfox.com/lyonspub/
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html
http://inherittheearth.net/
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/
http://www.lastres0rt.com/
http://www.rocketllama.com/HQ/
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/
http://www.collectedcurios.com/ (Multiple comics)
http://www.the-whiteboard.com/
http://cbmfiles.com/genie/TheFoxListing.php 
http://kemonoart.org/ (Multiple comics)

I got this list off The Ultimate Links Collection V1.4, there is probably some overlap with Ty Vulpine's listing but there should be some new ones here.


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2011)

Just going off the ones I know:  





Virtualfoxdn said:


> http://twokinds.keenspot.com/
> http://laslindas.katbox.net/
> http://draconia.katbox.net/
> http://www.jaynaylor.com/
> http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)



Why are these on here?  They, er, aren't good.  Furthermore:


Virtualfoxdn said:


> http://cblue.katbox.net/
> http://imew.katbox.net/
> http://www.lackadaisycats.com/


 These aren't Furry.  In fact, on the (first two's) comic's forum the author's even said it a few times.  It just has content (Catgirls first two, cat people last) that many furries like.


----------

